# Gautier help



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Horn Island would be a good bet for you over on the East side of Mississippi coast. Hop out the boat and wade. Have seen some reports on some good redfish catches recently from there. Might want to invest in some waders.


----------



## BA (Nov 22, 2014)

You are at the mouth of the pascagoula river. I have caught a ton of reds in the grass in all of the run outs. Also bass are in the small ponds directly off of the river. 

Aside from that, you can run to horn island, but pick your days. Other options are to head over to ocean springs/ vancleave exit and fish in fort bayou and the areas leading into biloxi bay.

Good luck


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Fishing can be really good in the Pasc River Basin. I've only tried it a few times but did okay and water can get really clear (for this area) in some of the ponds. 
Closest island to you is probably Petit Bois and I'm starting to prefer it over Horn.


----------



## @work (Nov 17, 2010)

Visit this forum and there's several guys that will be more than willing to share some tips;

http://forums.bullnettlenews.com/22-mississippi-fishing-saltwater-forum/


----------



## Morgan_Duett (Jan 12, 2013)

I appreciate all the help y'all, we managed to catch our first red and flounder 2 weekends ago south of the 90 bridge! It was like seeing lost friends lol. With more time we will for sure have the hang of it. By the way is camping allowed on the islands?


----------



## @work (Nov 17, 2010)

Camping is allowed on all of the islands except West Ship Island and the private property on Cat Island.

This link provides the property boundaries at Cat Island.

http://www.barrierislandsms.com/guide.htm


----------

